# Big reds on Pensacola Bay Flats



## JoeyHernadez (Sep 2, 2011)

Me and my buddy put the boat in about 6 a.m Sat. morning (4-28-12). Headed toward Ft. Pickens.The weather was perfect. Caught lots of high flying lady fish. They are fun to catch but gets kinda old after the 30th one. We trolled up and down from Ft. Pickens pier to the campground registration office pier. About 2 we decided to call it a day and as we were headed in i see a big school of reds pushing and tailing in the grass flats straight ahead. We kill the trolling motor and sling two gold spoons. My buddy hooks up first with a nice 26 inch red which we threw on the grill that night. As soon as he gets his to the boat a nice 28 incher slams mine. Great fun and a Great fight. I love Pensacola.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice....



.


----------



## collinscraft2 (Sep 11, 2009)

Welcome to Pensacola and good job! Nice pics also.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

I wasn't too good in my kayak and am wondering what kind of boat you guys are in using a trolling motor. I want to stay small and your boat doesn't look too big.


----------



## JoeyHernadez (Sep 2, 2011)

Yes i got that boat just so i could launch it from the beach. Its 16 ft long and 36 inches wide. I built a beach dolly to put it on made with golf cart tires. It works awesome. I can launch that boat fully loaded from any beach in Florida. I bought it from Bass Pro in Mobile for 900 bucks. Its called a 16 tracker marine. Its got the high side walls and handles the ocean waves very well.


----------



## dakrat (Apr 14, 2012)

awesome! sounds like a blast


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

Looks almost perfect. I have just about decided I'm gonna have to build what I want to be able to afford what I need. Been researching a stitch and glue method that sounds reasonably easy and cheap too. Makes a wooden boat like a uni-body car but out of wood and glass.


----------



## Roofish (Jan 9, 2011)

Is that their regular price & do you recall how much w/trailer?


----------



## JoeyHernadez (Sep 2, 2011)

The 900 for the boat was a clearance price. Trailer not included


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

are you using a frsh water trolling motor on it if so have u had issues?

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## JoeyHernadez (Sep 2, 2011)

Yes i am using a fresh water trolling motor. When i get home i run it in the swimming pool for about five min. on high. If you just spray it off with the water hose you will start to have issues with it. It needs to be completely submerged and run ASAP to save the motor.


----------



## JoeyHernadez (Sep 2, 2011)

Yes i am using a fresh water trolling motor.. After use i run it in my pool on high for about five min. Just rinsing it off with the water hose wont work. It needs to be completely submerged in fresh water and run.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

thanks for getting back to me.
how long have u been using it
in salt water

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

oxbeast1210 said:


> thanks for getting back to me.
> how long have u been using it
> in salt water
> 
> Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner



I ordered a saltwater Water Snake from Wal-Mart for a really great price compared to the other name brands. It's a good quality trolling motor.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

I love it when a plan comes together. Congrats


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

that's the perfect size...


----------



## JoeyHernadez (Sep 2, 2011)

@todd in the bay.. Very nice! I hope to catch some like that next [email protected] Ive been using that trolling motor in the salt water about a year now... No issues so far..


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

good to hear id be more worried about cutting up my pool liner we are getting a new one this week (not cheap)

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------

